# Memory Lane Spring 2015 Pics



## Freqman1

D-1, Cold and windy but no precipitation. Already a lot of people here. Tomorrow and Friday supposed to be nice weather. All vendor spaces are sold so this should be a good one! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1

More pics. The small bike is a 1918 or so Pierce which is only about a foot tall. Possibly a salesman sample. The last pic is of the '41 Autocycle I picked up on the way up and the Elgin Racer trike I had delivered to me here. V/r Shawn


----------



## npence

I sure hope I can set up in the grass called to reserve a spot was told grass area is first come first serve. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 56 Vette

Same here, hope there is a spot somewhere! Thanks for the pics!  Looks like its gonna be awesome!!! Joe


----------



## Freqman1

Get up early Nate--it's filling up fast! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday

Thanks, for the preview, Shawn.
It looks like it's going to be a great turnout.


----------



## oskisan

Just out of curiosity... How much is the aerocycle?

-Ken-


----------



## Freqman1

oskisan said:


> Just out of curiosity... How much is the aerocycle?
> 
> -Ken-




Sent PM


----------



## Freqman1

The Colson was presold so not for sale as far as I know. V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood

looks like there was more interesting stuff at our Scrubbinrims ride, and the weather was better!


----------



## npence

Will be there at 7am


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Buffardi

I love that Colson and the tiny moto-bike!!


----------



## slick

Joe Buffardi said:


> I love that Colson and the tiny moto-bike!!





Great minds think alike. That's all i saw i wanted, besides the Aerocycle.


----------



## randallace

So sad I can't make t - needed parts for Ladies hornet '55


----------



## Freqman1

37fleetwood said:


> looks like there was more interesting stuff at our Scrubbinrims ride, and the weather was better!




This is the day _before_ the swap. I'm guessing some decent stuff will show up in the next few days. V/r Shawn


----------



## jd56

I like this Colson. I dont know much abkut the Colson yet. Model?
I'll assume that is a horn tank not a lighted tank?










It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## partsguy

That Colson is beautiful! I would have loved to buy it! I'm sure it was expensive, though.

Kills me that I can't make it this time. I went last summer and there was almost nobody there. This looks like it's worth the drive!


----------



## mike j

Great photo's, if that's the preview, I can't wait for the main event. Now I really wish I was there. That Colson grille tank is very high on my wish list, I'm guessing that one to be around a 39. Have fun & please keep the photo's coming.


----------



## bashton

Thanks to anyone posting and please keep the pictures coming. I cant make it until tomorrow morning, but counting down the hours!

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member
Home of the "Muscle Bike Show Within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## partsguy

PM Sent, bashton.


----------



## bricycle

Thank you for sharing the pics. Love that little bike!


----------



## Freqman1

Day 1 Pics--in this batch Catfish wheel'n and deal'n--Thanks Ed for hooking me up with a Rowdy and button for my crusty LaFrance, my favorite purchase of the day was this Lindy Flyer wagon, when was the last time you saw a '34 Dayton girls bike? This was the 28" variety-still have my eye on it!


----------



## Freqman1

No shortage of full boogie Schwinns-'41 Super Deluxe, another cool wagon-not mine, little bikes, a double duty fork for your Autocycle upgrade, and a super cool exercise bike


----------



## Freqman1

Steve Doan's outstanding 1901 Spalding, a concours restored prototype Fleetwood, no shortage of Whizzers, and more high powered Schwinns...


----------



## Freqman1

A Bolles badge on a '36 Motorbike, a Ben Hur with California Bars, and a cool pedal car... V/r Shawn

View attachment 210486


----------



## cyclingday

Fabulous!
Thanks for the update, Shawn.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK

Nice keep the pics coming.... Looks like its cold over there as well!


----------



## willswares1220

Love those pics! keep em comin.


----------



## CWCMAN

Great pics Shawn. Thanks for posting...


----------



## Bri-In-RI

I need that blue Dayton and black/red SS in my life. I really should be there....


----------



## mike j

Really great photo's, a nice account of the event. Now I really, really miss being there. Keep 'em coming, por favor.


----------



## 48b6

Hold on, let me get a napkin to wipe my drool! Nice pics!!


----------



## cds2323

Really enjoying all the pics, thanks. Wish I could've made it this year. 

Wonder how much this Shelby tanker hiding in this trailer was going for?



Edit: saw it at Ann Arbor, don't remember how much but was reasonable.


----------



## Freqman1

Bri-In-RI said:


> I need that blue Dayton and black/red SS in my life. I really should be there....




Send Nate Pence a big wad of cash and it will be yours! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1

Friday--this will be our last day here. My dad and I will be heading to the bicycle museum of America in Bremen tomorrow morning and then Ann Arbor Sunday. Today the weather was great and a pretty good turnout. A really nice group of TOC bikes, another Firestone Fleetwood, and a motorized frankenbike that some of us have seen before...


----------



## Freqman1

More Friday--A proud owner and SOFTFM club, a snap tank Colson, a Panther, and a cool chair....


----------



## SirMike1983

Cool looking Mead project there.


----------



## Freqman1

More cool toys, the big tank that won at AA last year, yet another Deluxe Autocycle, a really cool Pierce straight from Copake, and a slightly accessorized Schwinn...


----------



## Freqman1

Last of the pics--lots of lights!  Thanks to everyone for the great time and accommodating my picture taking. V/r Shawn


----------



## npence

Hey Shawn, if your going to The museum me and my dad live about 10 min from there. Your welcome to stop over


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev

Love the pics.


----------



## detroitbike

more pix


----------



## detroitbike




----------



## bicycle larry

*memory lane spring swap meet  2015 pics*

just got back . lynn and i had a good time there at memory lane lot of nice bikes and parts for sale  from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry

here is some more pictures  from bicycle larry


----------



## Robertriley

Who owns the Elgin long tank?


----------



## Robertriley

How much was the big tank?


----------



## cds2323

Thanks for more pics bicycle Larry. Like that Whippet!
I'll have to try that paper plate pricing sometime.


----------



## Neanderthal77

Looks like a great selection to drool over.  Wish I could make it. How much are they asking for the Colson?http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=210771&stc=1&d=1429924130


----------



## bicycle larry

*memory lane spring swap meet  2015 pics*

yes cds it was a reel nice bike i did not no whippit made bikes a friend of mine had a whippit car!!!


----------



## cds2323

bicycle larry said:


> yes cds it was a reel nice bike i did not no whippit made bikes a friend of mine had a whippit car!!!




Like the tank logo. I knew Shelby had Whippet badged bikes in the 20's and 30's but that's the first Snyder/Harris one I've seen. Show more pics when you clean it up.


----------



## bicycle larry

npence has it there i did not ask him how much it was a nice bike pm him   from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry

npence has it there i did not ask him how much it was a nice bike pm him   from bicycle larry


----------



## rodeo1988

I know is not the right thread but I'm looking for seiss light similar to the one on the pictures, if someone find one or two please grabbed for me I will buy it from you and pay for shipping and fees, looking for shelby biscuit light too,,, Thank you


----------



## Robertriley

Any info on the 1941 long tank Elgin ?


----------



## scrubbinrims

Thanks for all the pics...kinda like I was there without being wet, cold, and sleep deprived.
Chris


----------



## jd56

Freqman1 said:


> Last of the pics--lots of lights!  Thanks to everyone for the great time and accommodating my picture taking. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 210623View attachment 210624View attachment 210625View attachment 210626



Drooooool![emoji54] 

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## rollfaster

So many great pics from all of you and great bikes all around. Major drool fest. Rob.


----------



## bikewhorder

Was that Colson Imperial owned by a man named George by any chance?


----------



## bicycle larry

*memory lane spring swap meet  2015 pics*

i only took 353 pictures so  bare with me shawn and i were neck to neck taking pictures also took alot of pictures of parts which i will put on later from bicycle larry


----------



## slick

How much was the crusty clipper?


----------



## cds2323

slick said:


> How much was the crusty clipper?




Looks like the price is on a piece of tape on the handlebars.


----------



## bikewhorder

Freqman1 said:


> More Friday--A proud owner and SOFTFM club, a snap tank Colson, a Panther, and a cool chair. View attachment 210593View attachment 210601View attachment 210600View attachment 210599View attachment 210598View attachment 210597View attachment 210596View attachment 210595View attachment 210594View attachment 210602




How much was the Robin in the second pic?


----------



## dfa242

cds2323 said:


> Looks like the price is on a piece of tape on the handlebars.




Yup, looks like maybe $1,800.


----------



## bicycle larry

*memory lane spring swap meet  2015 pics*

yes i think thats the price 1800 you can check with npene he ownes thees really nice bikes good guy to deal with  from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry

*memory lane spring swap meet  2015 pics*

here is some more pictures


----------



## bicycle larry

*memory lane spring swap meet  2015 pics*

here is some more!!!


----------



## bicycle larry

*memory lane spring swap meet  2015 pics*

more pictures  from bicycle larry


----------



## chitown

This was my first time going to Memory Lane. Had a great time and it was great meeting and chatting with fellow bike nuts including cabe members I can put a face to a name now. I walked away with one fantastic trade via hoofhearted's amazing coin & token, though I still need to finish the transaction with mailing the 2nd part of our trade. I really needed those tent weights on Thursday or that tent would have been bouncing off my neighbors bikes which would have been not good. The sleeper deal that didn't happen was the Colson Featherweight my neighbor Steve had. It was a real survivor with great original paint and pinstriping and chrome that would clean up REALLY well. He also had one bad-ass homemade trailer made mainly out of industrial hand rails. 

Thank you to the folks at Memory Lane for hosting a wonderful event and fellow collectors and bike nuts who are also key in making it such a great time to learn, buy, trade, sell and share stories and info.


----------



## cds2323

Like the Manton & Smith Silver Shield with the hanging tank.


----------



## sm2501

The lines at the bathroom were long...


----------



## bicycle larry

*memory lane spring swap meet  2015 pics*

the jc higgins jet flow was selling for a good price of 550.oo i was going to buy it but had all reagy got one this is another one of  npence he still had it when i left friday around 2.00 also here is another picture of npence clipper


----------



## rollfaster

sm2501 said:


> The lines at the bathroom were long...




Someone should have told the dog that it wasn't necessary for him/her to wait in line.


----------



## bicycle larry

*memory lane 2015*

here is some more bikes put pictures of parts on  to morrow


----------



## Freqman1

slick said:


> How much was the crusty clipper?




It did sell and I think the price was firm. I have to thank both Nate and Bruce for their hospitality today. My dad and I visited the Bicycle Museum of America (pics later). Nate and Bruce Pence live only a few minutes away and extended an invitation for us to visit and view their collections. Besides seeing some amazing bikes and other things we were treated to a great lunch. I also left with a bike that has been on my 'hit list'. Both guys are true class acts and passionate about collecting. Its great to see another father/son team and thanks to you both for an enjoyable visit. V/r Shawn


----------



## bicycle larry

*memory lane spring swap meet*

yes your right shawn nate and bruce are nice guys bruce and i had a good talk at memory lane about the old car hoddy that we have bin in too and still like it .so it was nice to meet your dad hes super nice guy like your self he loves his schwinn i no he said he was on a hunt for one did he find one !!!!! its nice to see father and son team also had a good talk to nate your all good guys to no in this hobby .i picked up this jc higgins jet flow i can hardly wait to do it up here we go again!!!!from bicycle larry


----------



## 56 Vette

Have to say this has been an incredible weekend so far! A lot of people I didn't get to meet, but many I did get to, and everyone was so friendly and ready to offer advice or just talk about old bicycles. Awesome parts weekend also, found a nos tank for my B6, and thanks to Ivo (ballontyre) for an amazing set of fenders, will be along time trying to locate a train light front fender in the same condition! Also sent my saddle with Bob U for a recover, thanks to everyone for a great time! Looking forward to Ann Arbor tomorrow! Joe


----------



## bicycle larry

*memory lane parts pictures*

here is some pictures of parts i have a lot of pictures of parts i will put on if you like thanks from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry

*memory lane spring swap meet  2015 pics*

here is some more pics


----------



## bentwoody66

Thanks for all the pics, maybe someday I'll get there to see it all myself.


----------



## bicycle larry

*memory lane spring swap meet  2015 pics*

good your not that fare ken  thanks for your coment from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry

*memory lane spring swap meet  2015 pics*

morepics


----------



## kirk thomas

How much for the Aerocycle someday soon I will be after one. Thanks, Kirk


----------



## bicycle larry

*memory lane spring swap meet  2015 pics*

not sure what the price was pm ferman 1 shawn was looking at it to he has one restord he mite no the price if it was for sale !!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## Freqman1

kirk thomas said:


> How much for the Aerocycle someday soon I will be after one. Thanks, Kirk




Asking price was $11500. V/r Shawn


----------



## hoofhearted

*October thru December 1934 - ONLY ......*

*Many of us do not know that these early Huffman-Builts are both 26-inch balloon ...
and 28-inch, high-pressure -- using the same fork, frame and fenders.*

Received a few off the line questions from fellow CABErs - _How Much ? ... Will You Sell ? ...
Wadja Half Toupee ? (dat's French, boys and girls ... means ''rug for a manly-dome'') ......._

Could not believe the jewel was still available on Friday .. (believe it was Friday).

Am not at liberty to say much about this jewel ... first girl's 1934 i'd ever seen ..... did a purchase-
rescue from CABE Member, Ace (thank you , again, Ken) ...  changed ownership, again ..not for 
profit to a Lone-Star Operative ... finally, jewel will be making it's way to Parts West .. not for profit.

_Wha' ... Not For Profit ??_

Not for profit.


.......  patric


----------



## WES PINCHOT

56 vette said:


> have to say this has been an incredible weekend so far! A lot of people i didn't get to meet, but many i did get to, and everyone was so friendly and ready to offer advice or just talk about old bicycles. Awesome parts weekend also, found a nos tank for my b6, and thanks to ivo (ballontyre) for an amazing set of fenders, will be along time trying to locate a train light front fender in the same condition! Also sent my saddle with bob u for a recover, thanks to everyone for a great time! Looking forward to ann arbor tomorrow! JoeView attachment 210982View attachment 210983



That Autocycle looks great!
Wes


----------



## catfish

Here are a few more photos.


----------



## catfish

And even more....


----------



## bicycle larry

*memory lane spring swap meet*

thanks for the pictures cat fish nice to meet you  from bicycle larry


----------



## catfish

bicycle larry said:


> thanks for the pictures cat fish nice to meet you  from bicycle larry




Thanks.


----------



## vincev

Very kool pics.


----------



## mrg

anybody know a angry Jim from Wis. that was at ML, is he a caber or does anyone have his phone number. Thanks


----------



## rbgolf01

wow so I now know i need to go before Saturday! I was there Saturday morning and there wasn't half the stuff in these pictures!. well I did find a few good starter projects. but MY QUESTION!!!!!!. is a guy from Elyria was setup right out side the store across from the  back door,who did stainless wheel lacing and rebuilding . I lost his card and cant call him for some work. anyone know who it was and how to get ahold of him?........thanks


----------



## WES PINCHOT

rbgolf01 said:


> wow so i now know i need to go before saturday! I was there saturday morning and there wasn't half the stuff in these pictures!. Well i did find a few good starter projects. But my question!!!!!!. Is a guy from elyria was setup right out side the store across from the  back door,who did stainless wheel lacing and rebuilding . I lost his card and cant call him for some work. Anyone know who it was and how to get ahold of him?........thanks



His name is Bill Warwood!
Memory Lanes should have his number.


----------



## Freqman1

Thursday and Friday are the best two days. We take Saturday off to go check out other stuff such as the Bicycle Museum of America. V/r Shawn


----------

